# Keeping Locusts in Bulk



## beccawoo (Aug 31, 2008)

Ive decided buying tubs is expensive and the loss in them is chronic.

So id like to buy direct, but how do I house locusts? In a plastic tank? Do they just come in a big bag and I transfer them? Im a bit confused! :s

Thanks


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

If you do/supply the following you shouldn't have any problems;


A well ventilated cage; an old fish tank with an all screen lid will do.
Keep it clean and avoid humidity!
Provide bran as a dry food (I have had good success just feeding grass tbh)
Provide vegetation for moisture (cabbage, wheat, grass etc)... do not allow to go mouldy, as much as they can eat till you can next check on them is optimum and then feed again... they eat alot.
Heat; a lightbulb or heatmat will do the job
A trick to avoid locusts dying when they arrive is to only feed them dry food for a day or two and then slowly move onto the vegetation, I have it on good authority that a sudden change of food type combined with a stressful journey in the post is one of the reasons locusts tend to die en mass when first obtained.

Hope that helps, if you are looking at buying bulk locusts direct please feel free to check out out ebay store or PM me direct. 

Tim


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

they cum in a big bag with like egg packaging in middle, just transfer them into the tank with oats on bottom a few hidding places dry food for a week them slowly add veg and that a heat mat will do fine


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

keep finding this... I bought 200 large the other day.. After about 3 days they were all dead :-/


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

In the big livefood factories, they feed them on wheat germ almost exclusively, so best to feed them that. They also eat oatmeal, oh and carrots are also a favourite. The best substrate is a thin layer of sand. They need to be hot and dry, so something like a vivarium with a heat lamp at the hot end to about 40C works fine. They like bits of wood to climb on. Beware locusts eat loads, something like their own body weight in food every day. Thats a LOT when you add them all up!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I keep mine in a clearseal fishtank with a clearseal vivarium lid. (18x15x12) They have a 40 or 60 watt heat bulb (depending on the time of year!) and they do amazingly well. The don't breed but when there are lots they grow at an astonishing rate. I usually buy 150 locusts and they last forever (until they're eaten!) and there is only usually one or two end up dead. They eart bug grub stuff from livefood wharehouse and fresh veg.


----------



## beccawoo (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.

Can I use some of the plastic tanks on sale in reptile shops to keep them in?

How do you transfer them from the big tank to the reps tanks?

Thanks


----------



## Patthecat12 (Mar 28, 2008)

just pick em up with your hands, I use a old large cricket keeper (with the tubes take out and holes sealed with a bamboo stick for them to shed on.
thats for the young (about 300 in that now)
And the adults are just kept in an old plastic fish tank, taller the better for locusts. and a heatmat underneath shared between the two tanks, Feed them grass and dandelions. Wait a few weeks and you will get babies in no time:2thumb:


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

if your worried about the transfer , ie losing them, do it in a dry bath it is easier as its harder for them to escape.


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

My garden is FULL of dandelions. I also have ground up chicken feed which I give to my dubias. Would this combo be alright for my new colony?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

beccawoo said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Can I use some of the plastic tanks on sale in reptile shops to keep them in?
> 
> ...


 
From my fishtank to the vivs i use a pair of pike forceps that i got from a local fishing tackle shop. They look like the clamps you see surgeons on TV using! Only a few quid too. Got one of them for feeding my snakes with too.


----------



## beccawoo (Aug 31, 2008)

Handling the locusts?????

Urgh!!!!!


----------



## Shaunny (May 31, 2013)

I'm using a heat mat as I have nowhere to have a light where they are kept. Do I leav it on all the time or do I turn it off at night?


----------

